# Trying to come back from Loa



## LocoMoco (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello! I'm due to be going back to work in a few weeks, as I took the unpaid loa because of the coronavirus but I cant afford to take any time off. My HR called me today and said I need to call Target Pay and Benefits, as they are assuming I'm extending my loa because the virus isnt getting better and I need to reach them that I want to come back at my scheduled date. I keep trying to call but I'm not even being put on hold, just a generic message plays then I'm hung up on. I'm not entirely sure what to do now.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 20, 2020)

Call your store and confirm to them your return to work date. The benefits center will process your LOA as it was submitted and you’ll drop back into the system with 24-72 hours of your scheduled return date. Aside from contacting your store and letting them know you’ll be back you do not have to do anything.


----------



## LocoMoco (Apr 20, 2020)

My store told me I have to contact pay and benefits to confirm my date back


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 20, 2020)

LocoMoco said:


> My store told me I have to contact pay and benefits to confirm my date back


Just keep calling. Make sure it’s the number from the PB website.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 20, 2020)

I would trust JAShands on this.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2020)

Don’t hang up.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 20, 2020)

I was recently out on a medical leave and coming back was more difficult than getting the leave.  It took almost 2 weeks before I was on the schedule again and I had been in contact with my store 2 weeks prior to my return.   It also took another week after that to be able to use the time clock.  Maybe it was my "stellar"(that should be sarcasm font) HR personnel, maybe it wasn't.  Be sure to confirm your availability once you return.  Mine was really jacked up.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 20, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> I was recently out on a medical leave and coming back was more difficult than getting the leave.  It took almost 2 weeks before I was on the schedule again and I had been in contact with my store 2 weeks prior to my return.   It also took another week after that to be able to use the time clock.  Maybe it was my "stellar"(that should be sarcasm font) HR personnel, maybe it wasn't.  Be sure to confirm your availability once you return.  Mine was really jacked up.


No that’s all on Leave and Disability/HROC. LD is responsible for sending return to work info to HROC who adds you back into mytime so you can Clock in. When I came back from mine in the winter, it took two weeks, I missed a paycheck and then they forgot to add the hours I missed to the next one so they had to do an off cycle paycheck.

this time I’m gonna ask them to add me back a week before I actually wanna come back.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 23, 2020)

There’s literally no reason to call the Benefits center to confirm your Return to Work date. Especially for an unpaid LOA.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 23, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> There’s literally no reason to call the Benefits center to confirm your Return to Work date. Especially for an unpaid LOA.


As someone who had to call 3 times before they sent return to work to HROC and I could clock in, I disagree  but email works too, according to my HR.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As someone who had to call 3 times before they sent return to work to HROC and I could clock in, I disagree  but email works too, according to my HR.


I had the exact same thing happen to me, its very frustrating.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As someone who had to call 3 times before they sent return to work to HROC and I could clock in, I disagree  but email works too, according to my HR.


That happens because MyTime and LeavePro aren’t synced. Usually you return in the system within 3 days after your leave


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 24, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> That happens because MyTime and LeavePro aren’t synced. Usually you return in the system within 3 days after your leave


In my case according to HROC it was literally because reedgroup or whoever didn’t tell hroc/mytime to take me off leave. Like it took 3 reps before one of them realized it never happened.


----------



## Jake13 (Apr 24, 2020)

Try _TargetLeaveandDisability@ReedGroup _its their drop box but takes 5 to 7 days for a response.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> In my case according to HROC it was literally because reedgroup or whoever didn’t tell hroc/mytime to take me off leave. Like it took 3 reps before one of them realized it never happened.


Yeah for some reason the Return to Work date isn’t being entered on their end. It happened to 2 TMs in my store. I had to call the benefits center to have it resolved.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 24, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> Yeah for some reason the Return to Work date isn’t being entered on their end. It happened to 2 TMs in my store. I had to call the benefits center to have it resolved.


Quick q: is there any way to have my return to work be the day I’m returning to work, but have them send whatever HROC needs a few days early so I can actually clock in when I return to work? The system now is just stupid.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Quick q: is there any way to have my return to work be the day I’m returning to work, but have them send whatever HROC needs a few days early so I can actually clock in when I return to work? The system now is just stupid.


The system is ridiculous. They would have to return you a few days earlier unfortunately for you to be able to clock in on the exact day you return. The return date wouldn’t be accurate but you would be able to clock in.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 24, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> The system is ridiculous. They would have to return you a few days earlier unfortunately for you to be able to clock in on the exact day you return. The return date wouldn’t be accurate but you would be able to clock in.


Ugh who thought that would be a good system. “Oh, TMs don’t need to clock in on the day they return?”

do weekends count towards the two-three days it takes? Or is it M-F?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ugh who thought that would be a good system. “Oh, TMs don’t need to clock in on the day they return?”
> 
> do weekends count towards the two-three days it takes? Or is it M-F?


I believe weekends count as well


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 24, 2020)

My HR called me last week to confirm I was coming back at end of my leave  because they were making the schedule. Maybe you should call your direct report manager because it sounds like your HR has bad information....


----------



## LocoMoco (Apr 26, 2020)

I finally got through to pay and benefits after being on hold for over 2 hours! They sent my info to my hr just on Friday so I cant go back until the week after I was supposed to return but I'm glad to be going back


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

LocoMoco said:


> I finally got through to pay and benefits after being on hold for over 2 hours! They sent my info to my hr just on Friday so I cant go back until the week after I was supposed to return but I'm glad to be going back


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Nauzhror (Apr 27, 2020)

LocoMoco said:


> Hello! I'm due to be going back to work in a few weeks, as I took the unpaid loa because of the coronavirus but I cant afford to take any time off. My HR called me today and said I need to call Target Pay and Benefits, as they are assuming I'm extending my loa because the virus isnt getting better and I need to reach them that I want to come back at my scheduled date. I keep trying to call but I'm not even being put on hold, just a generic message plays then I'm hung up on. I'm not entirely sure what to do now.



I'm confused by the claim that you can't afford to take time off. You should be able to collect unemployment if on a LOA relating to the virus. The employment should actually pay more than what Target would pay you unless you typically work 40 hours a week and have a hourly rate in excess of ~$24.

Pretty much any TM or hourly TL staying home currently should be making more than they would if they returned to work.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 27, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> I'm confused by the claim that you can't afford to take time off. You should be able to collect unemployment if on a LOA relating to the virus. The employment should actually pay more than what Target would pay you unless you typically work 40 hours a week and have a hourly rate in excess of ~$24.
> 
> Pretty much any TM or hourly TL staying home currently should be making more than they would if they returned to work.


You can't collect unemployment when on an LOA. Target will pay for a month's leave if you are high-risk (age, health conditions), or two weeks if you need to be quarantined due to exposure and two weeks if you get the virus.

Otherwise leaves are unpaid, and like I said, you can't collect unemployment. In my state you also can't collect if you quit your job, unless you can prove that you had to quit due to unsafe work conditions. Personally, I think having even one positive case in your store is unsafe conditions but it's not enough to collect.

Believe me, if I could quit and collect, I would.


----------



## Lights (May 1, 2020)

happygoth said:


> You can't collect unemployment when on an LOA. Target will pay for a month's leave if you are high-risk (age, health conditions), or two weeks if you need to be quarantined due to exposure and two weeks if you get the virus.
> 
> Otherwise leaves are unpaid, and like I said, you can't collect unemployment. In my state you also can't collect if you quit your job, unless you can prove that you had to quit due to unsafe work conditions. Personally, I think having even one positive case in your store is unsafe conditions but it's not enough to collect.
> 
> Believe me, if I could quit and collect, I would.


 Someone got an e-mail saying this though.


KirbyKirbs said:


> Has any taken an unpaid LOA and was able to receive unemployment?   I got an email from Target benefits that said this...
> 
> "If you decide to continue your leave as an unpaid leave, you can choose to use any accrued time you may have, such as vacation, personal holiday or sick time. *You may also be eligible for state unemployment benefits if you are on leave due to coronavirus related reasons.  *You can access usa.gov/unemployment for more information and to be directed to your state’s unemployment web site. Note, while on an unpaid leave of absence, you will be directly billed monthly for benefits, if enrolled."
> 
> I've never used unemployment benefits ever so I have no idea.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2020)

The benefits is the target insurance & you will need to pay that on loa.


----------



## Amity (May 1, 2020)

\


Lights said:


> Someone got an e-mail saying this though.



I called the benefits hotline today and they were unable to provide an answer in regards to receiving unemployment on an LOA. That makes me think that it will vary from state to state.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2020)

Amity said:


> \
> 
> 
> I called the benefits hotline today and they were unable to provide an answer in regards to receiving unemployment on an LOA. That makes me think that it will vary from state to state.


That is correct answer.


----------



## Nauzhror (May 6, 2020)

happygoth said:


> You can't collect unemployment when on an LOA.



Yes you can.

You can currently collect even if working fewer hours than normal.

At least in my state even gig workers like Shipt, Uber, Lyft, etc. can all collect currently.


----------



## happygoth (May 6, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> You can currently collect even if working fewer hours than normal.
> 
> At least in my state even gig workers like Shipt, Uber, Lyft, etc. can all collect currently.


Fewer hours, yes, but in my state you can't just decide to go on a leave of absence and collect unemployment unless you meet certain special circumstances, such as being the only caregiver of a child home from school or others affected by the coronavirus.


----------



## Amity (May 6, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Fewer hours, yes, but in my state you can't just decide to go on a leave of absence and collect unemployment unless you meet certain special circumstances, such as being the only caregiver of a child home from school or others affected by the coronavirus.



Aren’t you higher risk? I’m high risk and I just took off for an extra month and filed for UI. I suspect that I’ll be denied UI but accepted under CARES.

I will report back with updates as they come.


----------



## happygoth (May 6, 2020)

Amity said:


> Aren’t you higher risk? I’m high risk and I just took off for an extra month and filed for UI. I suspect that I’ll be denied UI but accepted under CARES.
> 
> I will report back with updates as they come.


Hmm. Maybe I will try as well!


----------

